# Thyroid treatment successful?jenny/SUSANR/etc.



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Since I've read Dr. Jacob Teitelbaum's book: "From Fatigued to Fantastic", I have been interested in finding an Endocrinologist to check into the thyroid thing. I was somewhat successful in the treatment with Candida and Food Allergies as he suggested, and this is the third puzzle piece he has in his treatment for fibro(he has fibro too). Some of you have mentioned it here, but I didn't really find any concrete results that this was found to be helpful. Please tell us your findings.------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just bringing this to the top in hopes of getting a response.------------------


----------

